# Bakery hood type



## rubiarubia (May 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm a wholesale baker, moving into a kitchen space of my own in California. I've read these forums religiously, and have been reading code like crazy for the last two weeks. I talked to my local building department and they said I probably shouldn't need more than a Type II. From what I've read, that's the case: Type II is just for steam and vapors and heat.

I'll have a gas convection oven, and a couple of induction burners. I make brownies, caramel sauce, and brittle, mostly. The brittle does have butter in it, but really just produces steam, from what I can tell. And the caramel sauce is simply melting butter, and I also melt chocolate. From what I've read, and from my experience, none of this qualifies as "grease laden". There will be no open flame.

The building department and asst. fire chief have asked me to submit a list of the appliances I'll be using, and any information to help them make a decision. I can cite the codes about steam vs grease, and about the types of appliances (http://www.ccdeh.com/document/doc_view/140-cooking-equipment-exhaust-ventilation-exemption-guide, see page 5 for the induction burner mention; I can't find induction burners mentioned anywhere else in any codes). But does anyone have any other input or information that might help me, one way or another?

There was another local wholesale bakery that built a kitchen last year, and was able to use a Type II hood with the same equipment and similar products. They don't make brittle, though, and my fear is that because that's not a commonly made product, it will default to Type I.

The other question is, if I have to get a Type I because of the brittle, is there any way I would be exempt from a fire suppression system if I have the appropriate extinguishers within the correct distance of the equipment? Again, cannot possibly imagine brittle catching on fire, and there will be no open flame.

Sorry for the long post, and I really, really appreciate any help or feedback!


----------



## fatboy (May 28, 2013)

Unless I had evidence to prove otherwise, I would think that you are OK with a Type II. If you have preliminary approval from the Building Departmenty, you should be golden. (pardon the pun!)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## klarenbeek (May 30, 2013)

I agree.  Type II should be fine, especially with the preliminary approval.  Just make sure you keep working with them and let them know if anything changes.  One of my pet peeves is if I'm told one thing over the phone or in meetings, then I get on site for final approval and the situation is suddenly different, or if shortly after approval the menu or cooking methods suddenly change.

Also, with regards to the typeI hood, check with your local building dept., but the fire suppression system is normally a requirement for a type I hood.


----------



## pwood (May 30, 2013)

If they object tell them you will have a type K fire extinguisher installed a long with the others. Give them a copy of what you will be cooking and smile.


----------



## cda (May 30, 2013)

sounds like you are headed in the right direction

get the list of appliances, all the cooking ingredients, and set down with the city one more time.

sounds like you are headed to a type II hood.  You need to read the calfornia mechanical code, to see when a type I or II is required.

no most cities if a type I is required will not let you NOT install an extinguishing system.

http://www.iapmo.org/2010%20California%20Mechanical%20Code/Chapter%2005.pdf

good luck


----------



## fireguy (May 31, 2013)

A type II is not liquid tight, so when the exhaust needs to be cleaned, you have to use a brush.  A brush just does not remove the grease deposits.  The only way to remove the grease deposits is to use hot water and sodium hydroxide.  I know what the code says, but experience also tells me a bakery exhaust needs to be cleaned.  And leaking duct connections are a mess.


----------



## rubiarubia (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone!

Fireguy, are you saying I'll need a Type I after all, or are you just reminding me that Type II still needs thorough, regular cleaning? We have a hood-cleaning guy around here who's very thorough, I can check in with him and make sure he can do it right with a Type II with minimal grease build-up. Thanks!


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 1, 2013)

rubiarubia,

IMO, "fireguy" is recommending that whatever hood you install, that it should be watertight,

so that regular, thorough cleanings can be performed and not be so messy when the

detergents and water is applied to the hood surfaces.

.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 1, 2013)

rubiarubia said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback, everyone! Fireguy, are you saying I'll need a Type I after all, or are you just reminding me that Type II still needs thorough, regular cleaning? We have a hood-cleaning guy around here who's very thorough, I can check in with him and make sure he can do it right with a Type II with minimal grease build-up. Thanks!


That globe trekker guy said it better than I did.  I should have added exhaust systems over dish machines should also be cleaned on a regular basis.  Yearly is normally often enough for bakery hoods and less often for dishmachine hoods

The biggest messes I have made involved Type II hoods and  a pressure washer.  The poorest jobs involved a Type II hood and a brush.

I may know your hood cleaner.  If you want, you can PM or E-mail his name or the area you  are in and I may be able to recommend someone.


----------

